# Looking for a Handyman for smaller repairs



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for a “Handyman” for smaller type repairs on rentals/closing repairs and such. Mostly minor water leaks under sinks, toilets running, minor wood rot repair, minor painting/caulking this kind of stuff. Just stuff.....

It won’t be every day, but I would like to get someone dependable and reliable. Just in case I need a repair, another name and number to call.

PM’s are fine with names and numbers


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I know a guy...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Edit...
Has to be licensed and insured to work on other peoples homes. General stuff.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I stay pretty booked up. But between The Hired Hand and I, we may be able to take care of you?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jaster said:


> But between The Hired Hand and I,


Nice Jester Jaster, I will let you in on a little secret, Hired Hand and Realtor are brothers, you know, like they got the same Mother.

And no, they are not at odds, I am sure Mark is soooo covered up with work, Brother Jim is spreading the love


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks jester, this is for when the Hired Hand is already Hired. He stays pretty booked, may have a conflict with short notice stuff I need to get completed. I like to have a plan B or C so to speak... if needed.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> I like to have a plan B or C so to speak... if needed.


Yep, I have a Plan B, and used it on my house Realtor Sold for me, as Hired Hand was booked.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahahaha Tom that explains it then!!! Lol

I am usually booked 2 months out as well. But after hunting season or the freezer is full which ever comes first, I make room for work near bout 7 days a week!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

"Nice Jester Jaster, I will let you in on a little secret, Hired Hand and Realtor are brothers, you know, like they got the same Mother."

Say it ain't so, that's funny right there.:thumbup:


----------

